# Casting a cone



## TimR (Jul 8, 2015)

i thought about this after reading a recent thread, http://woodbarter.com/threads/attention-casters.22315/#post-279978, and here's some progress pics, should be self explanatory but if details needed, ask on.
Hope to turn it soon.
View attachment 82751
View attachment 82752
View attachment 82753

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 8, 2015)

Thanks for sharing ! That's cool looking!!


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jul 8, 2015)

Not seeing all the pics... Is it just me?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Jul 9, 2015)

Fsyxxx said:


> Not seeing all the pics... Is it just me?


Let's try this again...I think I did something wonky on first go around

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## kazuma78 (Jul 9, 2015)

Neat! That would make an interesting call!


----------



## Fsyxxx (Jul 9, 2015)

Very cool, let us know how it works when you turn it please!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 9, 2015)

Do u cast it under pressure ?


----------



## TimR (Jul 9, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> Do u cast it under pressure ?


I do. This one got kinda tricky...I underestimated amount of material needed by 100%, so you can see the line from my second fill. I didn't want it to potentially bubble/foam on me without being under pressure, so I stuck in pressure pot, mixed a quick batch, opened the pot up and began the second pour. It started bubbling on me a little on the top side, but I think it will turn away. Rest of the bubbles hopefully got squeezed down when I stuck it back in the pot.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

